# Open firmware diagnostics?



## ginzu98 (Feb 14, 2006)

does anyone have a link or can tell me how to run some diagnostics? You can see my other post on cd won't boot & flashing Question mark for details for my problem. I am thinking if the motherboard is ok, that it's the DVD ROM. Either the DVD Rom is bad or the 9.0.4 install disc doesn't like the DVD ROM. I only have an 8x to try and have and no luck. I have also tried an external sony DVDRAM via firewire and USB. If I just go and buy something should I buy a different OS like OSX? Or a new DVDRAM like the pioneer A11 but then I would have to buy a newer OS right since the DVD only supports 9.1+

Thanks for any help

ps done the pram,NVRAM,CUDA biz

the HD is without OS and I don't know if it was wiped or formattted. I also tried disconnecting the HD and the DVD to see if after booting it made a difference and it doesn't I have alos done the option button at start up and I get a curved arrow and a right pointing arrow?


----------

